# Cologne, Germany:  Culture of Islam



## Mrs. M.

​
It was only a few weeks ago that Germany was being lauded for their generosity towards Muslim immigrants who were allegedly fleeing from the war torn region of Syria. Welcome banners were held high by throngs of well-meaning but naive Germans as mostly military aged Muslim males flooded the gates of the city.

Unbeknownst to the German people Islam is a culture of rape. It is considered common place in Islamic countries for Muslim gangs to surround non-Muslim women and sexually molest and rape them in broad daylight. According to their culture, this is acceptable.

Consider Tahir Square. Lara Logan was quickly surrounded by a mob of Muslim men while on a journalism assignment in Egypt. She was repeatedly and violently molested, raped and terrorized. It was the wake up call of her life.

Germany has now received their own wake up call.

On the evening of December 31st, 2015 there was a citywide gathering in Cologne, Germany for the annual New Years Eve celebration. Over a thousand inebriated Muslim Immigrants waged sexual jihad against the women in the square while others fired rockets into crowds of people.

There were reports of knife attacks, rape, sexual molestation, ripping the clothing off of women and terrorizing them. Men were robbed, knifed and beaten while others sustained burn injuries from the rockets which the Muslim immigrants fired upon them while laughing. It was utter mayhem with not a police officer in sight, the victims said. By the time they showed up? It was too late.

In the aftermath, 16 attackers have been identified but there have been no arrests.

German citizens were outraged by the media's delay in reporting the New Year's Eve Islamic attack.
It is possible that Angela Merkel was behind that delay. She has been the main force behind accepting over one million Islamic invaders into the country under the guise of a Syrian refugee crisis.

According to a Pew Research poll there were already 4,760,000 Muslims living in Germany before the invasion.

Gatestone Institute recently cited an investigative news report - that German authorities do not know where 50% of Muslims registered as living in Germany are and have no way of finding out.

Germany is at a loss as to how to cope with the culture of rape that Islam brings. Violent rapists are considered mentally deranged by most of Western society. We deal with such people by putting them in prison and offering them mental health treatment.

But what do you do with a culture of rape where violent sexual jihad is considered the norm? What possible explanation could there be for a culture bent on deranged – psychopathic behavior that can explode en masse without warning?

Dr. Nicoloia Sennels is a Danish psychologist who has done extensive study on the subject of Islamic culture. His findings are startling.

His research reveals that massive inbreeding within the Muslim culture has done catastrophic damage to their gene pool. The tradition of intermarriage between first cousins for the past 1400 years has had a devastating impact on the health, intelligence and sanity of their offspring.

Close to half of the 1.5 billion Muslims in the world are inbred. According to Dr. Sennels a large percentage of inbred Muslims have parents who are inbred. It's a generational problem and it is having a devastating effect on Western society.

The statistics Dr. Sennel presented prove that Muslim inbreeding is widespread. 70% of all marriages in Pakistan are between first cousins. 80% of all marriages in Nubia (southern part of Egypt) are blood related. 60% in Iraq, 64% in Jordan, 63% in the Sudan, 67% in Saudi Arabia. The BBC reported that that 55% of the Pakistani community in Britain are married to their first cousins.

Only nine Muslims have ever received the Nobel Prize and Dr. Sennel's contributes this fact to Muslim inbreeding. 1400 years of Muslim inbreeding has had a very damaging effect on Muslim intelligence and sanity.

Angela Merkel's own actions have been tantamount to shutting down every mental institution in Europe and permitting the insane to run unrestrained throughout the streets.  If you do not believe it?  Watch the video entitled, "Cologne New Years Eve 2015 Victim Testimonies."

Tim Burton said, One person's craziness is another persons sanity.
To this I say, there is no better example than the Culture of Islam.


----------



## pismoe

thank you and very informative about the inbreeding Mrs. M.  !!


----------



## Hossfly

Mrs. M. said:


> ​
> It was only a few weeks ago that Germany was being lauded for their generosity towards Muslim immigrants who allegedly were fleeing from the war torn region of Syria. Welcome banners were held high by throngs of well-meaning but naive Germans as mostly military aged Muslim males flooded the gates of the city.
> 
> Unbeknownst to the German people Islam is a culture of rape. It is considered common place in Islamic countries for Muslim gangs to surround non-Muslim women and sexually molest and rape them in broad daylight. According to their culture, this is acceptable.
> 
> Consider Tahir Square. Lara Logan was quickly surrounded by a mob of Muslim men while on a journalism assignment in Egypt. She was repeatedly and violently molested, raped and terrorized. It was the wake up call of her life.
> 
> Germany has now received their own wake up call.
> 
> On the evening of December 31st, 2015 there was a citywide gathering in Cologne, Germany for the annual New Years Eve celebration. Over a thousand inebriated Muslim Immigrants waged sexual jihad against the women in the square while others fired rockets into crowds of people.
> 
> There were reports of knife attacks, rape, sexual molestation, ripping the clothing off of women and terrorizing them. Men were robbed knifed and beaten while others sustained burn injuries from the rockets which the Muslim immigrants fired upon them while laughing. It was utter mayhem with not a police officer in sight, the victims said. By the time they showed up? It was too late.
> 
> In the aftermath, 16 attackers have been identified but there have been no arrests.
> 
> German citizens were outraged by the media's delay in reporting the New Year's Eve Islamic attack.
> It is possible that Angela Merkel was behind that delay. She has been the main force behind accepting over one million Islamic invaders into the country under the guise of a Syrian refugee crisis.
> 
> According to a Pew Research poll there were already 4,760,000 Muslims living in Germany before the invasion.
> 
> Gatestone Institute recently cited an investigative news report - that German authorities do not know where 50% of Muslims registered as living in Germany are and have no way of finding out.
> 
> Germany is at a loss as to how to cope with the culture of rape that Islam brings. Violent rapists are considered mentally deranged by most of Western society. We deal with such people by putting them in prison and offering them mental health treatment.
> 
> But what do you do with a culture of rape where violent sexual jihad is considered the norm? What possible explanation could there be for a culture bent on deranged – psychopathic behavior that can explode en masse without warning?
> 
> Dr. Nicoloia Sennels is a Danish psychologist who has done extensive study on the subject of Islamic culture. His findings are startling.
> 
> His research reveals that massive inbreeding within the Muslim culture has done catastrophic damage to their gene pool. The tradition of intermarriage between first cousins for the past 1400 years has had a devastating impact on the health, intelligence and sanity of their offspring.
> 
> Close to half of the 1.5 billion Muslims in the world are inbred. According to Dr. Sennels a large percentage of inbred Muslims have parents who are inbred. It's a generational problem and it is having a devastating effect on Western society.
> 
> The statistics Dr. Sennel presented prove that Muslim inbreeding is widespread. 70% of all marriages in Pakistan are between first cousins. 80% of all marriages in Nubia (southern part of Egypt) are blood related. 60% in Iraq, 64% in Jordan, 63% in the Sudan, 67% in Saudi Arabia. The BBC reported that that 55% of the Pakistani community in Britain are married to their first cousins.
> 
> Only nine Muslims have ever received the Nobel Prize and Dr. Sennel's contributes this fact to Muslim inbreeding. 1400 years of Muslim inbreeding has had a very damaging effect on Muslim intelligence and sanity.
> Angela Merkel's own actions have been tantamount to shutting down every mental institution in Europe and permitting the insane to run unrestrained throughout the streets.  If you do not believe it?  Watch the video entitled, "Cologne New Years Eve 2015 Victims Testimonies."
> 
> Tim Burton said, One person's craziness is another persons sanity.
> To this I say, there is no better example than the Culture of Islam.



People will vehemently deny it but inbreeding is a major cause of societies ills. Especially Arab Muslims. They've had over 1400 years of constant inbreeding. No wonder they are the most violent people on Earth. Crazy as bedbugs.


_Massive inbreeding within the Muslim culture during the last 1.400 years may have done catastrophic damage to their gene pool. The consequences of intermarriage between first cousins often have serious impact on the offspring’s intelligence, sanity, health and on their surroundings_

The most famous example of inbreeding is in ancient Egypt, where several Pharaonic dynasties collapsed after a couple of hundred years. In order to keep wealth and power within the family, the Pharaohs often married their own sister or half-sister and after a handful of generations the offspring were mentally and physically unfit to rule.


Another historical example is the royal houses of Europe where royal families often married among each other because tradition did not allow them to marry people of non-royal class.


Muslim Inbreeding: Impacts on intelligence, sanity, health and society - Right Side News


----------



## Vigilante

*Far-right march cancelled in Cologne as protesters clash with police*
DPA International ^ | January 9th, 2016 | By Petra Albers
Cologne, Germany (dpa) - Water cannon was used to disperse far-right protesters in Cologne on Saturday after an anti-foreigner march sparked by mass sexual assaults in the western German city had to be cancelled due to escalating violence. The scene underscored the division in German society over the government's open-door migration policy, which allowed more than 1 million people to enter the country last year. The protest had been organized by the Islamophobic Pegida movement and a local extremist group in response to the series of attacks against women on New Year's Eve by men identified as mostly North Africans....


----------



## Unkotare

Mrs. M. said:


> ​
> It was only a few weeks ago that Germany was being lauded for their generosity towards Muslim immigrants who were allegedly fleeing from the war torn region of Syria. Welcome banners were held high by throngs of well-meaning but naive Germans as mostly military aged Muslim males flooded the gates of the city.
> 
> Unbeknownst to the German people Islam is a culture of rape. It is considered common place in Islamic countries for Muslim gangs to surround non-Muslim women and sexually molest and rape them in broad daylight. According to their culture, this is acceptable.
> 
> Consider Tahir Square. Lara Logan was quickly surrounded by a mob of Muslim men while on a journalism assignment in Egypt. She was repeatedly and violently molested, raped and terrorized. It was the wake up call of her life.
> 
> Germany has now received their own wake up call.
> 
> On the evening of December 31st, 2015 there was a citywide gathering in Cologne, Germany for the annual New Years Eve celebration. Over a thousand inebriated Muslim Immigrants waged sexual jihad against the women in the square while others fired rockets into crowds of people.
> 
> There were reports of knife attacks, rape, sexual molestation, ripping the clothing off of women and terrorizing them. Men were robbed knifed and beaten while others sustained burn injuries from the rockets which the Muslim immigrants fired upon them while laughing. It was utter mayhem with not a police officer in sight, the victims said. By the time they showed up? It was too late.
> 
> In the aftermath, 16 attackers have been identified but there have been no arrests.
> 
> German citizens were outraged by the media's delay in reporting the New Year's Eve Islamic attack.
> It is possible that Angela Merkel was behind that delay. She has been the main force behind accepting over one million Islamic invaders into the country under the guise of a Syrian refugee crisis.
> 
> According to a Pew Research poll there were already 4,760,000 Muslims living in Germany before the invasion.
> 
> Gatestone Institute recently cited an investigative news report - that German authorities do not know where 50% of Muslims registered as living in Germany are and have no way of finding out.
> 
> Germany is at a loss as to how to cope with the culture of rape that Islam brings. Violent rapists are considered mentally deranged by most of Western society. We deal with such people by putting them in prison and offering them mental health treatment.
> 
> But what do you do with a culture of rape where violent sexual jihad is considered the norm? What possible explanation could there be for a culture bent on deranged – psychopathic behavior that can explode en masse without warning?
> 
> Dr. Nicoloia Sennels is a Danish psychologist who has done extensive study on the subject of Islamic culture. His findings are startling.
> 
> His research reveals that massive inbreeding within the Muslim culture has done catastrophic damage to their gene pool. The tradition of intermarriage between first cousins for the past 1400 years has had a devastating impact on the health, intelligence and sanity of their offspring.
> 
> Close to half of the 1.5 billion Muslims in the world are inbred. According to Dr. Sennels a large percentage of inbred Muslims have parents who are inbred. It's a generational problem and it is having a devastating effect on Western society.
> 
> The statistics Dr. Sennel presented prove that Muslim inbreeding is widespread. 70% of all marriages in Pakistan are between first cousins. 80% of all marriages in Nubia (southern part of Egypt) are blood related. 60% in Iraq, 64% in Jordan, 63% in the Sudan, 67% in Saudi Arabia. The BBC reported that that 55% of the Pakistani community in Britain are married to their first cousins.
> 
> Only nine Muslims have ever received the Nobel Prize and Dr. Sennel's contributes this fact to Muslim inbreeding. 1400 years of Muslim inbreeding has had a very damaging effect on Muslim intelligence and sanity.
> Angela Merkel's own actions have been tantamount to shutting down every mental institution in Europe and permitting the insane to run unrestrained throughout the streets.  If you do not believe it?  Watch the video entitled, "Cologne New Years Eve 2015 Victims Testimonies."
> 
> Tim Burton said, One person's craziness is another persons sanity.
> To this I say, there is no better example than the Culture of Islam.




This is illogical and unsupported.


----------



## pismoe

Vigilante said:


> *Far-right march cancelled in Cologne as protesters clash with police*
> DPA International ^ | January 9th, 2016 | By Petra Albers
> Cologne, Germany (dpa) - Water cannon was used to disperse far-right protesters in Cologne on Saturday after an anti-foreigner march sparked by mass sexual assaults in the western German city had to be cancelled due to escalating violence. The scene underscored the division in German society over the government's open-door migration policy, which allowed more than 1 million people to enter the country last year. The protest had been organized by the Islamophobic Pegida movement and a local extremist group in response to the series of attacks against women on New Year's Eve by men identified as mostly North Africans....


------------------------------------- I think that PEGIDA is a fine pro German group opposed to flooding Germany with third world  muslims .     I  think that PEGIDA has the right attitude and the turning of Water Canon on them just shows and is proof that the German government is turning on the German people !!


----------



## Unkotare

If extremist anythings are rioting in the streets then by all means turn the water cannon on them. Turn the microwave cannon on them, turn the sonic cannon on them; who gives a shit about idiots with no self control? If some scumbags - any scumbags - were running riot through the streets on New Years Eve assaulting women they should be found and executed regardless of last name, skin tone, religion or anything else. 


















And save some of that water cannon for the fucking scumbags posting on this topic who give not one shit about the women who were assaulted, and only see such crime as an 'opportunity' to vent some agenda, or prejudice, or whateverthehell. Fucking scumbags.


----------



## Hossfly

Unkotare said:


> If extremist anythings are rioting in the streets then by all means turn the water cannon on them. Turn the microwave cannon on them, turn the sonic cannon on them; who gives a shit about idiots with no self control? If some scumbags - any scumbags - were running riot through the streets on New Years Eve assaulting women they should be found and executed regardless of last name, skin tone, religion or anything else.
> And save some of that water cannon for the fucking scumbags posting on this topic who give not one shit about the women who were assaulted, and only see such crime as an 'opportunity' to vent some agenda, or prejudice, or whateverthehell. Fucking scumbags.


The Germans were protesting and had water cannons turned on them. They couldn't turn them on the rapists on New Years Eve. Why, that would have been racisst


----------



## Unkotare

Hossfly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If extremist anythings are rioting in the streets then by all means turn the water cannon on them. Turn the microwave cannon on them, turn the sonic cannon on them; who gives a shit about idiots with no self control? If some scumbags - any scumbags - were running riot through the streets on New Years Eve assaulting women they should be found and executed regardless of last name, skin tone, religion or anything else.
> And save some of that water cannon for the fucking scumbags posting on this topic who give not one shit about the women who were assaulted, and only see such crime as an 'opportunity' to vent some agenda, or prejudice, or whateverthehell. Fucking scumbags.
> 
> 
> 
> The Germans were protesting and had water cannons turned on them. They couldn't turn them on the rapists on New Years Eve. Why, that would have been racisst
Click to expand...








Maybe they would have hit the victims as well, genius?


----------



## Hossfly

Unkotare said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If extremist anythings are rioting in the streets then by all means turn the water cannon on them. Turn the microwave cannon on them, turn the sonic cannon on them; who gives a shit about idiots with no self control? If some scumbags - any scumbags - were running riot through the streets on New Years Eve assaulting women they should be found and executed regardless of last name, skin tone, religion or anything else.
> And save some of that water cannon for the fucking scumbags posting on this topic who give not one shit about the women who were assaulted, and only see such crime as an 'opportunity' to vent some agenda, or prejudice, or whateverthehell. Fucking scumbags.
> 
> 
> 
> The Germans were protesting and had water cannons turned on them. They couldn't turn them on the rapists on New Years Eve. Why, that would have been racisst
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they would have hit the victims as well, genius?
Click to expand...

Ever seen a water cannon in action?


----------



## Manonthestreet

Europe ''on the verge of civil war'' – Swiss army chief's urgent warning Europe ''on the verge of civil war'' – Swiss army chief's urgent warning


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Unkotare said:


> If extremist anythings are rioting in the streets then by all means turn the water cannon on them. Turn the microwave cannon on them, turn the sonic cannon on them; who gives a shit about idiots with no self control? If some scumbags - any scumbags - were running riot through the streets on New Years Eve assaulting women they should be found and executed regardless of last name, skin tone, religion or anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And save some of that water cannon for the fucking scumbags posting on this topic who give not one shit about the women who were assaulted, and only see such crime as an 'opportunity' to vent some agenda, or prejudice, or whateverthehell. Fucking scumbags.









Perhaps the anger you're seeing is that according to the OP-ED there has been no arrests of the New Years Eve perpetrators. If this is what we can expect in the US after allowing these 'refugees' in and they pull the same stunt on the female members of my family, while the best I can hope for is no arrests and police action against me if I protest I won't be protesting... I'll be looking for the perpetrators myself.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Is this the same Dr Sennels who features on "Loonwatch" ?

Nutcase Nicolai Sennels Still Posting on Rev. Deacon Robert Spencer’s JihadWatch


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Hossfly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If extremist anythings are rioting in the streets then by all means turn the water cannon on them. Turn the microwave cannon on them, turn the sonic cannon on them; who gives a shit about idiots with no self control? If some scumbags - any scumbags - were running riot through the streets on New Years Eve assaulting women they should be found and executed regardless of last name, skin tone, religion or anything else.
> And save some of that water cannon for the fucking scumbags posting on this topic who give not one shit about the women who were assaulted, and only see such crime as an 'opportunity' to vent some agenda, or prejudice, or whateverthehell. Fucking scumbags.
> 
> 
> 
> The Germans were protesting and had water cannons turned on them. They couldn't turn them on the rapists on New Years Eve. Why, that would have been racisst
Click to expand...


What happened was, in typical fashion, PEGIDA protest peaceful, some filth from Leftist faction turned up and got in crowd and started throwing some bottles at police and a firework. Then they ran away, the incident appeared to be from PEGIDA, but wasn't....this was reason for water cannon.

The Leftist faction in near entirety later was locked in certain area of Köln Hauptbahnhof.

Then everyone put on the trains to go home.

We were getting communications that day from PEGIDA people about what was happening on ground through whole thing.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If extremist anythings are rioting in the streets then by all means turn the water cannon on them. Turn the microwave cannon on them, turn the sonic cannon on them; who gives a shit about idiots with no self control? If some scumbags - any scumbags - were running riot through the streets on New Years Eve assaulting women they should be found and executed regardless of last name, skin tone, religion or anything else.
> And save some of that water cannon for the fucking scumbags posting on this topic who give not one shit about the women who were assaulted, and only see such crime as an 'opportunity' to vent some agenda, or prejudice, or whateverthehell. Fucking scumbags.
> 
> 
> 
> The Germans were protesting and had water cannons turned on them. They couldn't turn them on the rapists on New Years Eve. Why, that would have been racisst
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened was, in typical fashion, PEGIDA protest peaceful, some filth from Leftist faction turned up and got in crowd and started throwing some bottles at police and a firework. Then they ran away, the incident appeared to be from PEGIDA, but wasn't....this was reason for water cannon.
> 
> The Leftist faction in near entirety later was locked in certain area of Köln Hauptbahnhof.
> 
> Then everyone put on the trains to go home.
> 
> We were getting communications that day from PEGIDA people about what was happening on ground through whole thing.
Click to expand...


I needed to add, this Saturday a Paneuropäisch Große Versammlung - Pan-European Grand Assembly - is being held in Prag, Czech Republic. This to formulate Europa wide responses to dealing with a further ominous situation such as happened in Köln on New Years Eve for example.

This not only PEGIDA but all movements across Europa allied and united in not only stopping more "refugees" but also in continuing pressure behind scenes on various politicians to reverse entire policies.


----------



## longknife

Damaged Eagle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If extremist anythings are rioting in the streets then by all means turn the water cannon on them. Turn the microwave cannon on them, turn the sonic cannon on them; who gives a shit about idiots with no self control? If some scumbags - any scumbags - were running riot through the streets on New Years Eve assaulting women they should be found and executed regardless of last name, skin tone, religion or anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And save some of that water cannon for the fucking scumbags posting on this topic who give not one shit about the women who were assaulted, and only see such crime as an 'opportunity' to vent some agenda, or prejudice, or whateverthehell. Fucking scumbags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the anger you're seeing is that according to the OP-ED there has been no arrests of the New Years Eve perpetrators. If this is what we can expect in the US after allowing these 'refugees' in and they pull the same stunt on the female members of my family, while the best I can hope for is no arrests and police action against me if I protest I won't be protesting... I'll be looking for the perpetrators myself.
> 
> *****SMILE*****
Click to expand...


You need to understand that Droopy Poop is so far left that he makes Bernie look conservative.


----------



## longknife

Tommy Tainant said:


> Is this the same Dr Sennels who features on "Loonwatch" ?
> 
> Nutcase Nicolai Sennels Still Posting on Rev. Deacon Robert Spencer’s JihadWatch



Loonwatch my ass. This is one of the few places on the internet where one can get the truth about the Cult of Satan and its butchers.


----------



## Unkotare

longknife said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If extremist anythings are rioting in the streets then by all means turn the water cannon on them. Turn the microwave cannon on them, turn the sonic cannon on them; who gives a shit about idiots with no self control? If some scumbags - any scumbags - were running riot through the streets on New Years Eve assaulting women they should be found and executed regardless of last name, skin tone, religion or anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And save some of that water cannon for the fucking scumbags posting on this topic who give not one shit about the women who were assaulted, and only see such crime as an 'opportunity' to vent some agenda, or prejudice, or whateverthehell. Fucking scumbags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the anger you're seeing is that according to the OP-ED there has been no arrests of the New Years Eve perpetrators. If this is what we can expect in the US after allowing these 'refugees' in and they pull the same stunt on the female members of my family, while the best I can hope for is no arrests and police action against me if I protest I won't be protesting... I'll be looking for the perpetrators myself.
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to understand that Droopy Poop is so far left that he makes Bernie look conservative.
Click to expand...




Who are you talking about?


----------



## pismoe

Unkotare said:


> If extremist anythings are rioting in the streets then by all means turn the water cannon on them. Turn the microwave cannon on them, turn the sonic cannon on them; who gives a shit about idiots with no self control? If some scumbags - any scumbags - were running riot through the streets on New Years Eve assaulting women they should be found and executed regardless of last name, skin tone, religion or anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And save some of that water cannon for the fucking scumbags posting on this topic who give not one shit about the women who were assaulted, and only see such crime as an 'opportunity' to vent some agenda, or prejudice, or whateverthehell. Fucking scumbags.


---------------------------------------   its a good thing and a fine opportunity ehh , muslim invaders under the guise of migrant invaders that are looking for FREE stuff when they get to Europe and its a good thing to be able to call attention to their rapes and other crimes ehh Unkatore ??


----------



## Tommy Tainant

longknife said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the same Dr Sennels who features on "Loonwatch" ?
> 
> Nutcase Nicolai Sennels Still Posting on Rev. Deacon Robert Spencer’s JihadWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loonwatch my ass. This is one of the few places on the internet where one can get the truth about the Cult of Satan and its butchers.
Click to expand...


Your ass indeed. A few years ago Sennels would have been working in Belsen with other "scientists".

Here is a bit more.

The American Muslim (TAM)


----------



## Statistikhengst

Mrs. M. said:


> ​
> It was only a few weeks ago that Germany was being lauded for their generosity towards Muslim immigrants who were allegedly fleeing from the war torn region of Syria. Welcome banners were held high by throngs of well-meaning but naive Germans as mostly military aged Muslim males flooded the gates of the city.
> 
> Unbeknownst to the German people Islam is a culture of rape. It is considered common place in Islamic countries for Muslim gangs to surround non-Muslim women and sexually molest and rape them in broad daylight. According to their culture, this is acceptable.
> 
> Consider Tahir Square. Lara Logan was quickly surrounded by a mob of Muslim men while on a journalism assignment in Egypt. She was repeatedly and violently molested, raped and terrorized. It was the wake up call of her life.
> 
> Germany has now received their own wake up call.
> 
> On the evening of December 31st, 2015 there was a citywide gathering in Cologne, Germany for the annual New Years Eve celebration. Over a thousand inebriated Muslim Immigrants waged sexual jihad against the women in the square while others fired rockets into crowds of people.
> 
> There were reports of knife attacks, rape, sexual molestation, ripping the clothing off of women and terrorizing them. Men were robbed, knifed and beaten while others sustained burn injuries from the rockets which the Muslim immigrants fired upon them while laughing. It was utter mayhem with not a police officer in sight, the victims said. By the time they showed up? It was too late.
> 
> In the aftermath, 16 attackers have been identified but there have been no arrests.
> 
> German citizens were outraged by the media's delay in reporting the New Year's Eve Islamic attack.
> It is possible that Angela Merkel was behind that delay. She has been the main force behind accepting over one million Islamic invaders into the country under the guise of a Syrian refugee crisis.
> 
> According to a Pew Research poll there were already 4,760,000 Muslims living in Germany before the invasion.
> 
> Gatestone Institute recently cited an investigative news report - that German authorities do not know where 50% of Muslims registered as living in Germany are and have no way of finding out.
> 
> Germany is at a loss as to how to cope with the culture of rape that Islam brings. Violent rapists are considered mentally deranged by most of Western society. We deal with such people by putting them in prison and offering them mental health treatment.
> 
> But what do you do with a culture of rape where violent sexual jihad is considered the norm? What possible explanation could there be for a culture bent on deranged – psychopathic behavior that can explode en masse without warning?
> 
> Dr. Nicoloia Sennels is a Danish psychologist who has done extensive study on the subject of Islamic culture. His findings are startling.
> 
> His research reveals that massive inbreeding within the Muslim culture has done catastrophic damage to their gene pool. The tradition of intermarriage between first cousins for the past 1400 years has had a devastating impact on the health, intelligence and sanity of their offspring.
> 
> Close to half of the 1.5 billion Muslims in the world are inbred. According to Dr. Sennels a large percentage of inbred Muslims have parents who are inbred. It's a generational problem and it is having a devastating effect on Western society.
> 
> The statistics Dr. Sennel presented prove that Muslim inbreeding is widespread. 70% of all marriages in Pakistan are between first cousins. 80% of all marriages in Nubia (southern part of Egypt) are blood related. 60% in Iraq, 64% in Jordan, 63% in the Sudan, 67% in Saudi Arabia. The BBC reported that that 55% of the Pakistani community in Britain are married to their first cousins.
> 
> Only nine Muslims have ever received the Nobel Prize and Dr. Sennel's contributes this fact to Muslim inbreeding. 1400 years of Muslim inbreeding has had a very damaging effect on Muslim intelligence and sanity.
> 
> Angela Merkel's own actions have been tantamount to shutting down every mental institution in Europe and permitting the insane to run unrestrained throughout the streets.  If you do not believe it?  Watch the video entitled, "Cologne New Years Eve 2015 Victim Testimonies."
> 
> Tim Burton said, One person's craziness is another persons sanity.
> To this I say, there is no better example than the Culture of Islam.



There are 1.6 million people who live in Köln, you fucking moron.
To have a title like you have only shows what a fucking moron you are.
There is no "culture of Islam" in Köln. There are fucking 1.6 million people who live there, people of all walks of life.

You need to get a grip on yourself before you break something.

You call this an OP-ED? Really?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Statistikhengst said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> It was only a few weeks ago that Germany was being lauded for their generosity towards Muslim immigrants who were allegedly fleeing from the war torn region of Syria. Welcome banners were held high by throngs of well-meaning but naive Germans as mostly military aged Muslim males flooded the gates of the city.
> 
> Unbeknownst to the German people Islam is a culture of rape. It is considered common place in Islamic countries for Muslim gangs to surround non-Muslim women and sexually molest and rape them in broad daylight. According to their culture, this is acceptable.
> 
> Consider Tahir Square. Lara Logan was quickly surrounded by a mob of Muslim men while on a journalism assignment in Egypt. She was repeatedly and violently molested, raped and terrorized. It was the wake up call of her life.
> 
> Germany has now received their own wake up call.
> 
> On the evening of December 31st, 2015 there was a citywide gathering in Cologne, Germany for the annual New Years Eve celebration. Over a thousand inebriated Muslim Immigrants waged sexual jihad against the women in the square while others fired rockets into crowds of people.
> 
> There were reports of knife attacks, rape, sexual molestation, ripping the clothing off of women and terrorizing them. Men were robbed, knifed and beaten while others sustained burn injuries from the rockets which the Muslim immigrants fired upon them while laughing. It was utter mayhem with not a police officer in sight, the victims said. By the time they showed up? It was too late.
> 
> In the aftermath, 16 attackers have been identified but there have been no arrests.
> 
> German citizens were outraged by the media's delay in reporting the New Year's Eve Islamic attack.
> It is possible that Angela Merkel was behind that delay. She has been the main force behind accepting over one million Islamic invaders into the country under the guise of a Syrian refugee crisis.
> 
> According to a Pew Research poll there were already 4,760,000 Muslims living in Germany before the invasion.
> 
> Gatestone Institute recently cited an investigative news report - that German authorities do not know where 50% of Muslims registered as living in Germany are and have no way of finding out.
> 
> Germany is at a loss as to how to cope with the culture of rape that Islam brings. Violent rapists are considered mentally deranged by most of Western society. We deal with such people by putting them in prison and offering them mental health treatment.
> 
> But what do you do with a culture of rape where violent sexual jihad is considered the norm? What possible explanation could there be for a culture bent on deranged – psychopathic behavior that can explode en masse without warning?
> 
> Dr. Nicoloia Sennels is a Danish psychologist who has done extensive study on the subject of Islamic culture. His findings are startling.
> 
> His research reveals that massive inbreeding within the Muslim culture has done catastrophic damage to their gene pool. The tradition of intermarriage between first cousins for the past 1400 years has had a devastating impact on the health, intelligence and sanity of their offspring.
> 
> Close to half of the 1.5 billion Muslims in the world are inbred. According to Dr. Sennels a large percentage of inbred Muslims have parents who are inbred. It's a generational problem and it is having a devastating effect on Western society.
> 
> The statistics Dr. Sennel presented prove that Muslim inbreeding is widespread. 70% of all marriages in Pakistan are between first cousins. 80% of all marriages in Nubia (southern part of Egypt) are blood related. 60% in Iraq, 64% in Jordan, 63% in the Sudan, 67% in Saudi Arabia. The BBC reported that that 55% of the Pakistani community in Britain are married to their first cousins.
> 
> Only nine Muslims have ever received the Nobel Prize and Dr. Sennel's contributes this fact to Muslim inbreeding. 1400 years of Muslim inbreeding has had a very damaging effect on Muslim intelligence and sanity.
> 
> Angela Merkel's own actions have been tantamount to shutting down every mental institution in Europe and permitting the insane to run unrestrained throughout the streets.  If you do not believe it?  Watch the video entitled, "Cologne New Years Eve 2015 Victim Testimonies."
> 
> Tim Burton said, One person's craziness is another persons sanity.
> To this I say, there is no better example than the Culture of Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 1.6 million people who live in Köln, you fucking moron.
> To have a title like you have only shows what a fucking moron you are.
> There is no "culture of Islam" in Köln. There are fucking 1.6 million people who live there, people of all walks of life.
> 
> You need to get a grip on yourself before you break something.
> 
> You call this an OP-ED? Really?
Click to expand...


Of course, whilst we agree there is a problem that needs dealing with ie. the problem of Merkel's doing and that New Years Eve is totally unacceptable situation which MUST NOT be repeated, this OP I myself say is amazingly OTT.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

From Abu Dawud 2:2150

"Abu Sa’id al-Khudri said: The Apostle of Allah (may peace be upon him) sent a military expedition to Awtas on the occasion of the battle of Hunain. They met their enemy and fought with them. They defeated them and took them captives. Some of the Companions of the Apostle of Allah (may peace be upon him) were reluctant to have intercourse with the female captives in the presence of their husbands who were unbelievers. So Allah, the Exalted, sent down the Qur’anic verse: “And all married women (are forbidden) unto you save those (captives) whom your right hands possess.” That is to say, they are lawful for them when they complete their waiting period."

 From John 8 :2-11

"Early in the morning he came again to the temple.  All the people came to him and he sat down and began to teach them.  The scribes and the Pharisees brought a woman who had been caught in adultery; and making her stand before all of them said "Teacher, this woman was caught in the very act of committing adultery.  Now in the law Moses commanded us to stone such women.  Now what do you say?"  They said this to test him, so that they might have some charge to bring against him.
        Jesus bent down and wrote with his finger on the ground.  When they kept on questioning him, he straightened up and said to them, "Let anyone among you who is without sin be the first to throw a stone at her."   And once again he bent down and wrote on the ground.   When they heard it, they went away, one by one, beginning with the elders; and Jesus was left alone with the woman standing before him.  Jesus straightened up and said to her, "Woman, where are they?  Has no one condemned you?"  She said, "No one, sir."   And Jesus said, "Neither do I condemn you.  Go your way, and from now on do not sin again."


 any questions?  Anybody? Anybody?  Ferris?


----------



## Hossfly

Statistikhengst said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> It was only a few weeks ago that Germany was being lauded for their generosity towards Muslim immigrants who were allegedly fleeing from the war torn region of Syria. Welcome banners were held high by throngs of well-meaning but naive Germans as mostly military aged Muslim males flooded the gates of the city.
> 
> Unbeknownst to the German people Islam is a culture of rape. It is considered common place in Islamic countries for Muslim gangs to surround non-Muslim women and sexually molest and rape them in broad daylight. According to their culture, this is acceptable.
> 
> Consider Tahir Square. Lara Logan was quickly surrounded by a mob of Muslim men while on a journalism assignment in Egypt. She was repeatedly and violently molested, raped and terrorized. It was the wake up call of her life.
> 
> Germany has now received their own wake up call.
> 
> On the evening of December 31st, 2015 there was a citywide gathering in Cologne, Germany for the annual New Years Eve celebration. Over a thousand inebriated Muslim Immigrants waged sexual jihad against the women in the square while others fired rockets into crowds of people.
> 
> There were reports of knife attacks, rape, sexual molestation, ripping the clothing off of women and terrorizing them. Men were robbed, knifed and beaten while others sustained burn injuries from the rockets which the Muslim immigrants fired upon them while laughing. It was utter mayhem with not a police officer in sight, the victims said. By the time they showed up? It was too late.
> 
> In the aftermath, 16 attackers have been identified but there have been no arrests.
> 
> German citizens were outraged by the media's delay in reporting the New Year's Eve Islamic attack.
> It is possible that Angela Merkel was behind that delay. She has been the main force behind accepting over one million Islamic invaders into the country under the guise of a Syrian refugee crisis.
> 
> According to a Pew Research poll there were already 4,760,000 Muslims living in Germany before the invasion.
> 
> Gatestone Institute recently cited an investigative news report - that German authorities do not know where 50% of Muslims registered as living in Germany are and have no way of finding out.
> 
> Germany is at a loss as to how to cope with the culture of rape that Islam brings. Violent rapists are considered mentally deranged by most of Western society. We deal with such people by putting them in prison and offering them mental health treatment.
> 
> But what do you do with a culture of rape where violent sexual jihad is considered the norm? What possible explanation could there be for a culture bent on deranged – psychopathic behavior that can explode en masse without warning?
> 
> Dr. Nicoloia Sennels is a Danish psychologist who has done extensive study on the subject of Islamic culture. His findings are startling.
> 
> His research reveals that massive inbreeding within the Muslim culture has done catastrophic damage to their gene pool. The tradition of intermarriage between first cousins for the past 1400 years has had a devastating impact on the health, intelligence and sanity of their offspring.
> 
> Close to half of the 1.5 billion Muslims in the world are inbred. According to Dr. Sennels a large percentage of inbred Muslims have parents who are inbred. It's a generational problem and it is having a devastating effect on Western society.
> 
> The statistics Dr. Sennel presented prove that Muslim inbreeding is widespread. 70% of all marriages in Pakistan are between first cousins. 80% of all marriages in Nubia (southern part of Egypt) are blood related. 60% in Iraq, 64% in Jordan, 63% in the Sudan, 67% in Saudi Arabia. The BBC reported that that 55% of the Pakistani community in Britain are married to their first cousins.
> 
> Only nine Muslims have ever received the Nobel Prize and Dr. Sennel's contributes this fact to Muslim inbreeding. 1400 years of Muslim inbreeding has had a very damaging effect on Muslim intelligence and sanity.
> 
> Angela Merkel's own actions have been tantamount to shutting down every mental institution in Europe and permitting the insane to run unrestrained throughout the streets.  If you do not believe it?  Watch the video entitled, "Cologne New Years Eve 2015 Victim Testimonies."
> 
> Tim Burton said, One person's craziness is another persons sanity.
> To this I say, there is no better example than the Culture of Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 1.6 million people who live in Köln, you fucking moron.
> To have a title like you have only shows what a fucking moron you are.
> There is no "culture of Islam" in Köln. There are fucking 1.6 million people who live there, people of all walks of life.
> 
> You need to get a grip on yourself before you break something.
> 
> You call this an OP-ED? Really?
Click to expand...

There's the culture of Islam among the Muslims in Cologne. That's what I got from the OP. It stated the Germans didn't realize the Muslims live in a culture of rape. Maybe I read it wrong??


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> It was only a few weeks ago that Germany was being lauded for their generosity towards Muslim immigrants who were allegedly fleeing from the war torn region of Syria. Welcome banners were held high by throngs of well-meaning but naive Germans as mostly military aged Muslim males flooded the gates of the city.
> 
> Unbeknownst to the German people Islam is a culture of rape. It is considered common place in Islamic countries for Muslim gangs to surround non-Muslim women and sexually molest and rape them in broad daylight. According to their culture, this is acceptable.
> 
> Consider Tahir Square. Lara Logan was quickly surrounded by a mob of Muslim men while on a journalism assignment in Egypt. She was repeatedly and violently molested, raped and terrorized. It was the wake up call of her life.
> 
> Germany has now received their own wake up call.
> 
> On the evening of December 31st, 2015 there was a citywide gathering in Cologne, Germany for the annual New Years Eve celebration. Over a thousand inebriated Muslim Immigrants waged sexual jihad against the women in the square while others fired rockets into crowds of people.
> 
> There were reports of knife attacks, rape, sexual molestation, ripping the clothing off of women and terrorizing them. Men were robbed, knifed and beaten while others sustained burn injuries from the rockets which the Muslim immigrants fired upon them while laughing. It was utter mayhem with not a police officer in sight, the victims said. By the time they showed up? It was too late.
> 
> In the aftermath, 16 attackers have been identified but there have been no arrests.
> 
> German citizens were outraged by the media's delay in reporting the New Year's Eve Islamic attack.
> It is possible that Angela Merkel was behind that delay. She has been the main force behind accepting over one million Islamic invaders into the country under the guise of a Syrian refugee crisis.
> 
> According to a Pew Research poll there were already 4,760,000 Muslims living in Germany before the invasion.
> 
> Gatestone Institute recently cited an investigative news report - that German authorities do not know where 50% of Muslims registered as living in Germany are and have no way of finding out.
> 
> Germany is at a loss as to how to cope with the culture of rape that Islam brings. Violent rapists are considered mentally deranged by most of Western society. We deal with such people by putting them in prison and offering them mental health treatment.
> 
> But what do you do with a culture of rape where violent sexual jihad is considered the norm? What possible explanation could there be for a culture bent on deranged – psychopathic behavior that can explode en masse without warning?
> 
> Dr. Nicoloia Sennels is a Danish psychologist who has done extensive study on the subject of Islamic culture. His findings are startling.
> 
> His research reveals that massive inbreeding within the Muslim culture has done catastrophic damage to their gene pool. The tradition of intermarriage between first cousins for the past 1400 years has had a devastating impact on the health, intelligence and sanity of their offspring.
> 
> Close to half of the 1.5 billion Muslims in the world are inbred. According to Dr. Sennels a large percentage of inbred Muslims have parents who are inbred. It's a generational problem and it is having a devastating effect on Western society.
> 
> The statistics Dr. Sennel presented prove that Muslim inbreeding is widespread. 70% of all marriages in Pakistan are between first cousins. 80% of all marriages in Nubia (southern part of Egypt) are blood related. 60% in Iraq, 64% in Jordan, 63% in the Sudan, 67% in Saudi Arabia. The BBC reported that that 55% of the Pakistani community in Britain are married to their first cousins.
> 
> Only nine Muslims have ever received the Nobel Prize and Dr. Sennel's contributes this fact to Muslim inbreeding. 1400 years of Muslim inbreeding has had a very damaging effect on Muslim intelligence and sanity.
> 
> Angela Merkel's own actions have been tantamount to shutting down every mental institution in Europe and permitting the insane to run unrestrained throughout the streets.  If you do not believe it?  Watch the video entitled, "Cologne New Years Eve 2015 Victim Testimonies."
> 
> Tim Burton said, One person's craziness is another persons sanity.
> To this I say, there is no better example than the Culture of Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 1.6 million people who live in Köln, you fucking moron.
> To have a title like you have only shows what a fucking moron you are.
> There is no "culture of Islam" in Köln. There are fucking 1.6 million people who live there, people of all walks of life.
> 
> You need to get a grip on yourself before you break something.
> 
> You call this an OP-ED? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, whilst we agree there is a problem that needs dealing with ie. the problem of Merkel's doing and that New Years Eve is totally unacceptable situation which MUST NOT be repeated, this OP I myself say is amazingly OTT.
Click to expand...



Unfortunately it WILL be repeated, since nobody even recognizes what these acts represent.  

 This is a form of terrorism used by Muslim men to intimidate the host culture.  Until it is understood as a form of terrorism, and until Leaders remove their heads from their butts and start calling a spade a spade, it will just be business as usual.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Hossfly said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> It was only a few weeks ago that Germany was being lauded for their generosity towards Muslim immigrants who were allegedly fleeing from the war torn region of Syria. Welcome banners were held high by throngs of well-meaning but naive Germans as mostly military aged Muslim males flooded the gates of the city.
> 
> Unbeknownst to the German people Islam is a culture of rape. It is considered common place in Islamic countries for Muslim gangs to surround non-Muslim women and sexually molest and rape them in broad daylight. According to their culture, this is acceptable.
> 
> Consider Tahir Square. Lara Logan was quickly surrounded by a mob of Muslim men while on a journalism assignment in Egypt. She was repeatedly and violently molested, raped and terrorized. It was the wake up call of her life.
> 
> Germany has now received their own wake up call.
> 
> On the evening of December 31st, 2015 there was a citywide gathering in Cologne, Germany for the annual New Years Eve celebration. Over a thousand inebriated Muslim Immigrants waged sexual jihad against the women in the square while others fired rockets into crowds of people.
> 
> There were reports of knife attacks, rape, sexual molestation, ripping the clothing off of women and terrorizing them. Men were robbed, knifed and beaten while others sustained burn injuries from the rockets which the Muslim immigrants fired upon them while laughing. It was utter mayhem with not a police officer in sight, the victims said. By the time they showed up? It was too late.
> 
> In the aftermath, 16 attackers have been identified but there have been no arrests.
> 
> German citizens were outraged by the media's delay in reporting the New Year's Eve Islamic attack.
> It is possible that Angela Merkel was behind that delay. She has been the main force behind accepting over one million Islamic invaders into the country under the guise of a Syrian refugee crisis.
> 
> According to a Pew Research poll there were already 4,760,000 Muslims living in Germany before the invasion.
> 
> Gatestone Institute recently cited an investigative news report - that German authorities do not know where 50% of Muslims registered as living in Germany are and have no way of finding out.
> 
> Germany is at a loss as to how to cope with the culture of rape that Islam brings. Violent rapists are considered mentally deranged by most of Western society. We deal with such people by putting them in prison and offering them mental health treatment.
> 
> But what do you do with a culture of rape where violent sexual jihad is considered the norm? What possible explanation could there be for a culture bent on deranged – psychopathic behavior that can explode en masse without warning?
> 
> Dr. Nicoloia Sennels is a Danish psychologist who has done extensive study on the subject of Islamic culture. His findings are startling.
> 
> His research reveals that massive inbreeding within the Muslim culture has done catastrophic damage to their gene pool. The tradition of intermarriage between first cousins for the past 1400 years has had a devastating impact on the health, intelligence and sanity of their offspring.
> 
> Close to half of the 1.5 billion Muslims in the world are inbred. According to Dr. Sennels a large percentage of inbred Muslims have parents who are inbred. It's a generational problem and it is having a devastating effect on Western society.
> 
> The statistics Dr. Sennel presented prove that Muslim inbreeding is widespread. 70% of all marriages in Pakistan are between first cousins. 80% of all marriages in Nubia (southern part of Egypt) are blood related. 60% in Iraq, 64% in Jordan, 63% in the Sudan, 67% in Saudi Arabia. The BBC reported that that 55% of the Pakistani community in Britain are married to their first cousins.
> 
> Only nine Muslims have ever received the Nobel Prize and Dr. Sennel's contributes this fact to Muslim inbreeding. 1400 years of Muslim inbreeding has had a very damaging effect on Muslim intelligence and sanity.
> 
> Angela Merkel's own actions have been tantamount to shutting down every mental institution in Europe and permitting the insane to run unrestrained throughout the streets.  If you do not believe it?  Watch the video entitled, "Cologne New Years Eve 2015 Victim Testimonies."
> 
> Tim Burton said, One person's craziness is another persons sanity.
> To this I say, there is no better example than the Culture of Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 1.6 million people who live in Köln, you fucking moron.
> To have a title like you have only shows what a fucking moron you are.
> There is no "culture of Islam" in Köln. There are fucking 1.6 million people who live there, people of all walks of life.
> 
> You need to get a grip on yourself before you break something.
> 
> You call this an OP-ED? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's the culture of Islam among the Muslims in Cologne. That's what I got from the OP. It stated the Germans didn't realize the Muslims live in a culture of rape. Maybe I read it wrong??
Click to expand...



You read it wrong.  This is a truly stupid OP. A TRULY stupid OP.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Statistikhengst said:


> You read it wrong.  This is a truly stupid OP. A TRULY stupid OP.




What do you find inherently stupid about statements reflecting on a pattern of behavior that has been repeated all over Europe and  is supported by Mohammad's own actions and instructions?


What seems stupid to me is to keep complimenting the Emperor on the resplendence of his clothing as he walks about completely naked.


  How many women and children must be sacrificed upon the alter of political correctness before people are willing to call a spade a spade here?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> You read it wrong.  This is a truly stupid OP. A TRULY stupid OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you find inherently stupid about statements reflecting on a pattern of behavior that has been repeated all over Europe and  is supported by Mohammad's own actions and instructions?
> 
> 
> What seems stupid to me is to keep complimenting the Emperor on the resplendence of his clothing as he walks about completely naked.
> 
> 
> How many women and children must be sacrificed upon the alter of political correctness before people are willing to call a spade a spade here?
Click to expand...

There is a culture of child abuse in the US. What is being done about that ?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> There is a culture of child abuse in the US. What is being done about that ?




 There is not a "culture" of child abuse in the United States.  There are abused children, certainly,  and this is a terrible thing that needs to be dealt with when it happens, but it is dishonest and stupid to say there is a "culture" involving the abuse of children.  

 If there is anything "to be done", I would say that perhaps a swift knock along side the heads of any and all apologists who defend rape Jihad by indulging in idiotic comparisons to unrelated matters might be a good place to start.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a culture of child abuse in the US. What is being done about that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a "culture" of child abuse in the United States.  There are abused children, certainly,  and this is a terrible thing that needs to be dealt with when it happens, but it is dishonest and stupid to say there is a "culture" involving the abuse of children.
> 
> If there is anything "to be done", I would say that perhaps a swift knock along side the heads of any and all apologists who defend rape Jihad by indulging in idiotic comparisons to unrelated matters might be a good place to start.
Click to expand...

There is a big rape culture going on in the states as well. How can you  blank that out of your mind whilst pointing the finger at other cultures ? You are a hypocritical bigot.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> There is a big rape culture going on in the states as well. How can you  blank that out of your mind whilst pointing the finger at other cultures ? You are a hypocritical bigot.




 Do you go by the name Pete in another forum by any chance?  There is a character at one I know who indulges in exactly this same pattern of idiotic sophistry.

  I must say, though, that if opposing the gang rape of women and children is an act of bigotry, then sign me up for head bigot here, now, o.k.?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a big rape culture going on in the states as well. How can you  blank that out of your mind whilst pointing the finger at other cultures ? You are a hypocritical bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you go by the name Pete in another forum by any chance?  There is a character at one I know who indulges in exactly this same pattern of idiotic sophistry.
> 
> I must say, though, that if opposing the gang rape of women and children is an act of bigotry, then sign me up for head bigot here, now, o.k.?
Click to expand...

Its the fact that you focus on the misdeeds of one community that makes you a bigot. It suggests that you dont really care about the crime other than to use it as a stick to beat people you do not like. I am not sure that I can simplify this any further for you.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its the fact that you focus on the misdeeds of one community that makes you a bigot. It suggests that you dont really care about the crime other than to use it as a stick to beat people you do not like. I am not sure that I can simplify this any further for you.




 Don't worry about getting any more simple. You are simple-minded enough as it is.

Yes, I oppose Rape Jihad and you defend it.   I won't worry too much about the names you want to call folks, now, k?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its the fact that you focus on the misdeeds of one community that makes you a bigot. It suggests that you dont really care about the crime other than to use it as a stick to beat people you do not like. I am not sure that I can simplify this any further for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about getting any more simple. You are simple-minded enough as it is.
> 
> Yes, I oppose Rape Jihad and you defend it.   I won't worry too much about the names you want to call folks, now, k?
Click to expand...

I think you are making things up. I have never defended rape of any sort. Why do you only single out rape perpetrated by muslims ?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> I think you are making things up. I have never defended rape of any sort. Why do you only single out rape perpetrated by muslims ?




 Of course you have. You try to shift the discussion away from the nature of these rapes and on to different targets while calling people names.  Of course you are defending it.


  Now, I offer the following for thinking people instead of you, but let's look at thing phenomenon a little closer:

 The rape epidemic in Europe is being conducted by Muslim men who A -- are working in groups  B --  are motivated by a political ideology that calls for them to dominate and subjugate the host community through a pattern of intimidation, and C -- manipulate public perception by crafting propganda that attempts to cast those who oppose them as racists, bigots or xenophobes   . To have ANY validity, you would need to find some group working in America that exhibited the same behavior according to these criteria.  You can't, so you simply indulge in your typically mindless anti-American crap in a vain attempt to defend the rape jihad in question.


----------



## Hossfly

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are making things up. I have never defended rape of any sort. Why do you only single out rape perpetrated by muslims ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you have. You try to shift the discussion away from the nature of these rapes and on to different targets while calling people names.  Of course you are defending it.
> 
> 
> Now, I offer the following for thinking people instead of you, but let's look at thing phenomenon a little closer:
> 
> The rape epidemic in Europe is being conducted by Muslim men who A -- are working in groups  B --  are motivated by a political ideology that calls for them to dominate and subjugate the host community through a pattern of intimidation, and C -- manipulate public perception by crafting propganda that attempts to cast those who oppose them as racists, bigots or xenophobes   . To have ANY validity, you would need to find some group working in America that exhibited the same behavior according to these criteria.  You can't, so you simply indulge in your typically mindless anti-American crap in a vain attempt to defend the rape jihad in question.
Click to expand...

I have two nieces in Germany and both of them go to a University where there have been Muslim rapes on campus. Both of them started carrying pepper spray which is illegal in Germany. I told them both if they have to use it and get arrested I will pay their fine. I advised them both to get some single edged razor blades and if they need to use them, go for the belly of the animals. It's hard to rape a girl if you have 15 yards of your guts on the ground. 
Here's an article I received today from The Clarion Project about a girl who used pepper spray on an animal in Denmark. It should have been poison gas.

Denmark May Fine Girl for Pepper Spraying Rapist

A 17-year-old girl may face criminal charges after she used pepper spray -- which is illegal in Denmark -- to successfully fight off her assailant. learn more


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Hossfly said:


> I have two nieces in Germany and both of them go to a University where there have been Muslim rapes on campus. Both of them started carrying pepper spray which is illegal in Germany. I told them both if they have to use it and get arrested I will pay their fine. I advised them both to get some single edged razor blades and if they need to use them, go for the belly of the animals. It's hard to rape a girl if you have 15 yards of your guts on the ground.
> Here's an article I received today from The Clarion Project about a girl who used pepper spray on an animal in Denmark. It should have been poison gas.
> 
> Denmark May Fine Girl for Pepper Spraying Rapist
> 
> A 17-year-old girl may face criminal charges after she used pepper spray -- which is illegal in Denmark -- to successfully fight off her assailant. learn more




 It must be terrible to not feel safe in a country that just a few decades ago was quite safe from this.  As to your suggestion regarding the razor blade, you might also advise her to carry a little bag of pig's blood wherever she goes.


....just in case the poor dears need a transfusion.


----------



## pismoe

my observation is that libs like TommyT just try to change the subject of the thread from a culture of muslim rape to child abuse in western society.   Next up people like TommyT will bring up the Crusades as reason for muslims being like they are Dogmaphobe !!


----------



## pismoe

and you said it correctly in the first paragraph of post #35 Dogmaphobe !!


----------



## longknife

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> You read it wrong.  This is a truly stupid OP. A TRULY stupid OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you find inherently stupid about statements reflecting on a pattern of behavior that has been repeated all over Europe and  is supported by Mohammad's own actions and instructions?
> 
> 
> What seems stupid to me is to keep complimenting the Emperor on the resplendence of his clothing as he walks about completely naked.
> 
> 
> How many women and children must be sacrificed upon the alter of political correctness before people are willing to call a spade a spade here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a culture of child abuse in the US. What is being done about that ?
Click to expand...


A very lame effort to divert from the OP.


----------



## pismoe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its the fact that you focus on the misdeeds of one community that makes you a bigot. It suggests that you dont really care about the crime other than to use it as a stick to beat people you do not like. I am not sure that I can simplify this any further for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about getting any more simple. You are simple-minded enough as it is.
> 
> Yes, I oppose Rape Jihad and you defend it.   I won't worry too much about the names you want to call folks, now, k?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are making things up. I have never defended rape of any sort. Why do you only single out rape perpetrated by muslims ?
Click to expand...

-----------------------------  because rape by muslims happening in the Western world was very rare or nonexistent until dummies started importing muslims into the Western world TommyT !!


----------



## GaryDog

pismoe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its the fact that you focus on the misdeeds of one community that makes you a bigot. It suggests that you dont really care about the crime other than to use it as a stick to beat people you do not like. I am not sure that I can simplify this any further for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about getting any more simple. You are simple-minded enough as it is.
> 
> Yes, I oppose Rape Jihad and you defend it.   I won't worry too much about the names you want to call folks, now, k?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are making things up. I have never defended rape of any sort. Why do you only single out rape perpetrated by muslims ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------  because rape by muslims happening in the Western world was very rare or nonexistent until dummies started importing muslims into the Western world TommyT !!
Click to expand...


GoDDAMN these brown-turd scourges from the near-east!!  Ami Right?


----------



## Bleipriester

Mrs. M. said:


> ​
> It was only a few weeks ago that Germany was being lauded for their generosity towards Muslim immigrants who were allegedly fleeing from the war torn region of Syria. Welcome banners were held high by throngs of well-meaning but naive Germans as mostly military aged Muslim males flooded the gates of the city.
> 
> Unbeknownst to the German people Islam is a culture of rape. It is considered common place in Islamic countries for Muslim gangs to surround non-Muslim women and sexually molest and rape them in broad daylight. According to their culture, this is acceptable.
> 
> Consider Tahir Square. Lara Logan was quickly surrounded by a mob of Muslim men while on a journalism assignment in Egypt. She was repeatedly and violently molested, raped and terrorized. It was the wake up call of her life.
> 
> Germany has now received their own wake up call.
> 
> On the evening of December 31st, 2015 there was a citywide gathering in Cologne, Germany for the annual New Years Eve celebration. Over a thousand inebriated Muslim Immigrants waged sexual jihad against the women in the square while others fired rockets into crowds of people.
> 
> There were reports of knife attacks, rape, sexual molestation, ripping the clothing off of women and terrorizing them. Men were robbed, knifed and beaten while others sustained burn injuries from the rockets which the Muslim immigrants fired upon them while laughing. It was utter mayhem with not a police officer in sight, the victims said. By the time they showed up? It was too late.
> 
> In the aftermath, 16 attackers have been identified but there have been no arrests.
> 
> German citizens were outraged by the media's delay in reporting the New Year's Eve Islamic attack.
> It is possible that Angela Merkel was behind that delay. She has been the main force behind accepting over one million Islamic invaders into the country under the guise of a Syrian refugee crisis.
> 
> According to a Pew Research poll there were already 4,760,000 Muslims living in Germany before the invasion.
> 
> Gatestone Institute recently cited an investigative news report - that German authorities do not know where 50% of Muslims registered as living in Germany are and have no way of finding out.
> 
> Germany is at a loss as to how to cope with the culture of rape that Islam brings. Violent rapists are considered mentally deranged by most of Western society. We deal with such people by putting them in prison and offering them mental health treatment.
> 
> But what do you do with a culture of rape where violent sexual jihad is considered the norm? What possible explanation could there be for a culture bent on deranged – psychopathic behavior that can explode en masse without warning?
> 
> Dr. Nicoloia Sennels is a Danish psychologist who has done extensive study on the subject of Islamic culture. His findings are startling.
> 
> His research reveals that massive inbreeding within the Muslim culture has done catastrophic damage to their gene pool. The tradition of intermarriage between first cousins for the past 1400 years has had a devastating impact on the health, intelligence and sanity of their offspring.
> 
> Close to half of the 1.5 billion Muslims in the world are inbred. According to Dr. Sennels a large percentage of inbred Muslims have parents who are inbred. It's a generational problem and it is having a devastating effect on Western society.
> 
> The statistics Dr. Sennel presented prove that Muslim inbreeding is widespread. 70% of all marriages in Pakistan are between first cousins. 80% of all marriages in Nubia (southern part of Egypt) are blood related. 60% in Iraq, 64% in Jordan, 63% in the Sudan, 67% in Saudi Arabia. The BBC reported that that 55% of the Pakistani community in Britain are married to their first cousins.
> 
> Only nine Muslims have ever received the Nobel Prize and Dr. Sennel's contributes this fact to Muslim inbreeding. 1400 years of Muslim inbreeding has had a very damaging effect on Muslim intelligence and sanity.
> 
> Angela Merkel's own actions have been tantamount to shutting down every mental institution in Europe and permitting the insane to run unrestrained throughout the streets.  If you do not believe it?  Watch the video entitled, "Cologne New Years Eve 2015 Victim Testimonies."
> 
> Tim Burton said, One person's craziness is another persons sanity.
> To this I say, there is no better example than the Culture of Islam.


The problem here is what the alleged mass inbreeding has to do with the behavior of immigrants. At least, even after 14 years of inbreeding, one should be able to differ between right and wrong.
There is no way to say that rape is OK in Islam. Once, the Islamic world was the most progressive of all. So what has happened to Islam that so many Muslims think, they have the right to harm other? The kind of "Islam" we talk about is not a religion but a tool created by imperialists to rule and use people.

*"Wahhabism is an anti-Islamic ideology invented by the Brits in early days of Al Saud in Arabia and used to distort the image of Islam and to kill Muslims and all enemies of Great Britain in the name of God.*

There’s no worse than impoverishing whole communities then using their uneducated youth as killing machines in the name of a religion, something the Brits were best at in each country they invaded, the US empire with the anti-US elite ruling them has inherited this technique from the Brits and played it overtly with lots of propaganda and glare against its enemies everywhere it deemed ‘rich’. Divide and Conquer is the mean, brainwashed youths are the tools in the name of G.O.D. (Gold, Oil and Drugs).

Islam has explicitly prohibited any of the atrocities committed by these Wahhabis and their predecessors throughout history, the holy Quran is full of warnings to those who commit such atrocities, yet, these uneducated impoverished youth come to kill in the name of Islam, could be the exposure of heavy doses of drugs, mostly likely as the human being nature refuses such acts, and could be intense sessions of brainwashing, and could be both. Thinking of who has the ability and is proven to practice such acts, one comes to a conclusion that all these are played by a single group of evil powers combined to benefit from the killing and suffering of others."
Wahhabis in Syria – GRAPHIC - SyriaNews

So what we have here, isn´t Islam but the result of a society crippled by imperialism.
When the Islamic world has been progressive, Christianity suffered from a brutal "Inquisition" that can be compared with the law of terrorist groups like ISIS. People were imprisoned, tortured and murdered in the Church´s own prisons. 
Would we say this is Christianity? Do we identify us with this?

The incredibly primitive explanation for disgusting behavior we see in this op-ed ignores all the aspects that led to the Cologne incident. These are:
- Perverted religious believe
- Inviolability of foreigners in "political correct" regimes like Germany
- Regime conducted mass immigration without even being prepared for the consequences to some extent


----------

